# Game 1: New York Knicks @ Milwaukee Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: New York Knicks (0-0) vs. Milwaukee Bucks (0-0).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-bucks-vs-knicks-b99603569z1-337788031.html


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

No Giannis, no Jabari, no problem. It's 2015 and the Knicks are starting Sasha Vujacic; they don't deserve to win...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

You will learn not to underestimate the Machine.


----------

